# Meet our new baby!!!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Say hello to our little girl, Stella! She is out of CH Yup's Shining Shimmering Splendid and my ultimate dog crush of all time, BISS MBISS CH Yup's Cohiba Esplendido!

Not sure if we are going to keep her name, but she really is as cute as can be! She comes home on May 27  She's 14 weeks right now, although these photos are from when she was younger. Hope to get some new pictures SOON!

I already bought her a sparkly pink collar and hair bows. LOL having a girl is going to be quite the hit to the wallet with all the cute things I can buy for her!

I just know that Roscoe can't wait to meet his new little sister!

Just born:









3 weeks:









5 weeks:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She is beautiful! I don't think you ever told us her story. What is it that caused the cataracts? I'm guessing she had to be handfed from a young age but why?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*She is just adorable! I bet you can't wait to get her home and have her snuggle!*


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Her entire litter had to be hand fed from birth because mom had to have an emergency c-section. Her calcium was too low to nurse the puppies  Even though the best formula on the market was used, some of the puppies still developed nutritional cataracts.

The vet ophthalmologist says that the cataract should not affect her eyesight too much, and that there is a good chance she could heal on her own and never need surgery.

We are so excited to welcome this special baby into our home!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Natalie! She's so cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Her entire litter had to be hand fed from birth because mom had to have an emergency c-section. Her calcium was too low to nurse the puppies  Even though the best formula on the market was used, some of the puppies still developed nutritional cataracts.
> 
> The vet ophthalmologist says that the cataract should not affect her eyesight too much, and that there is a good chance she could heal on her own and never need surgery.
> 
> We are so excited to welcome this special baby into our home!!


Aww poor mama! I hope the mama is doing much better now and cross mu fingers that the pup heals those cataracts!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh... she is a beauty !! Congratulations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable, Natalie! Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She looks just like the RCA dog Nipper. Congrats.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She is a real cutie, love the pictures.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

She's just precious! I know she'll be a real joy to y'all.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG so exciting...I love the second picture...a little loveable sausage!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute cute cute!!!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She's just adorable. Can't wait to see pictures of her homecoming.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She's so cute Natalie! Congrats! I think you should keep her name!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! We are super excited! And Nicole, I think we are going to keep her name  I haven't met her, but Stella seems to suit her by the photos!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So cute Natalie. Congratulations. I love the name Stella too.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Stella is so cute! Congrats on your new baby and enjoy her puppyhood.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Stella is a real doll!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she's so cute. I bet you can't wait to get her. If you need any tips on how to spoil a little girl, just let me know.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

AW! She is beautiful, lucky you. Moxie and she are related. Moxie's Mom, Molly, was Cohiba's mother's sister. IWAP:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Natalie! Very cute!

Ryan


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

She's adorable... and a very lucky puppy to be joining your family! I love the name Stella, too! Congratulations!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! I love her name too! Congrats.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is so adorable Natalie. Congratulations!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love the name Stella, and she is obviously a little star! (and if the men in your house can do their best Marlon Brando impressions "Stellllllaaaaaaahhhh!" sleeveless tee shirt required)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She's adorable, Natalie. Congratulations!!!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

She's adorable, congrats Natalie! I love the name Stella too!

Ha ha, Missy....your Stelllllaaaahhhhh comment made me laugh!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

How exciting and congratulations! I love the name Stella, too! (It was one of our top choices when we were deciding on a name for Holly.)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Stella is lovely,such a sweet expression,and totally different colouring,from Roscoe and Maddie,can't wait to see fabulous pics of Roscoe and Stella together!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is cute! Love the markings! And love the name Stella!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She is a cutie- looks like she won't keep the dark spot on her eye-
And I love the name Stella, maybe that's because I have a Hav named Stella!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! She's a doll!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations Natalie - Stella's a cutie - what fun Roscoe will have with a new little sister!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

MopTop Havanese said:


> She is a cutie- looks like she won't keep the dark spot on her eye-
> And I love the name Stella, maybe that's because I have a Hav named Stella!!


What colour do you think it will fade to?or will it totally go?Havs changing colours are fascinating.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

clare said:


> What colour do you think it will fade to?or will it totally go?Havs changing colours are fascinating.


I'm thinking it will probably silver out!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Got some new photos over the weekend that I MUST share!!
Just over a week to go


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

and a couple more...


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Love her pirate patch!!! She is a stunning little girl! How are her eye's? Any improvement?


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

She is SO beautiful!!! Stands so proudly!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a pretty little girl. Natalie, I don't know how you are going to be able to sleep. This is like waiting on Santa.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she's so cute. Love her tail curl.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How can you stand the wait?? She's so cute!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Lord she's perfect!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

She is so cute, I don't know how you can wait either...I know you have a collection of pink things for her!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Flynn, I'm busted!!

She has a pink collar, a pink harness, 4 sets of pink bows and 1 set of yellow bows...this is just the beginning!

I am going to buy her a brown plush crate set to match Roscoe's set and our bedroom. Otherwise, everything else will be pink! hehe

The wait is kinda killing me, but I am just enjoying my alone time with Roscoe because in 9 days it will pretty much always be with both doggies. Roscoe is suuuuch a momma's boy so I know I am going to have to make a point of giving him extra attention when Stella comes home. Hopefully she will be a daddy's girl to give the house some balance


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

She's adorable! I love that age of a Havanese - still a puppy but almost grown. I think it's the cutest!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddie is still in the picture too right?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Maddie is still in the picture too right?


Maddie lives at home in Vancouver with my mom and brother. *Technically* she is my dog. I lived at home before I moved to Miami, and Maddie became very close with my mom. When I moved, my mom was already so upset that I couldn't bare to take Maddie away, too! So, although she is still my babyface girl and I would love to have her here with me, she is at home with my mom


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah...now I get it! So your household in Miami will have two dogs, not three....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oui oui! But I couldn't leave Maddie out of my signature, she would be very jealous


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy cow the cuteness!!!!
I love her "Petey-esque" eye patch. Pixie had one but it grew out and disappeared. I was bummed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

galaxie said:


> Flynn, I'm busted!!
> 
> She has a pink collar, a pink harness, 4 sets of pink bows and 1 set of yellow bows...this is just the beginning!
> 
> I am going to buy her a brown plush crate set to match Roscoe's set and our bedroom. Otherwise, everything else will be pink! hehe


I am so jealous. I want a girl I can dress in pink. She is gorgeous


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love her curly tail she holds it so proud.How long before she meets Maddie?Maddie is going to think each time you go home you bring a new baby!:welcome:Stella


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

clare said:


> I love her curly tail she holds it so proud.How long before she meets Maddie?Maddie is going to think each time you go home you bring a new baby!:welcome:Stella


LOL so true! They will most likely meet at Canadian Thanksgiving or Christmas.

I was talking to my mom last night and telling her that obviously my biological clock is ticking, since I'm 26 and have no kids (and certainly none of the horizon) I'm getting dogs instead! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> LOL so true! They will most likely meet at Canadian Thanksgiving or Christmas.
> 
> I was talking to my mom last night and telling her that obviously my biological clock is ticking, since I'm 26 and have no kids (and certainly none of the horizon) I'm getting dogs instead! LOL


You have plenty of time, girl! I didn't have my first until I was 36. That wasn't the plan... he was a 10 year project. But that's the way it worked out. I had my younger one at 38. Then we quit before they outnumbered us.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I was 34 and 36...agree - pppppplenty of time to enjoy fluffly little furbabies first


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I was young by todays standards when I had my sons,but like you, I started of by getting broody with dogs![Oh that sounds bad!!]Now they have all grown and left home we are back on the pups,plus the grandchildren love them too.:laugh:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I love having a puppy girl to spoil and buy all the pink things I can't wear anymore!! I love it! She gets ribbons and bows all the time! And her gear is almost all pink!

I think with Gordo, it was the same as you describe: biologica clock ... I hadn't thought about it until one day someone asked me about having children... (I am not planning but not preventing either; we are just letting it happen naturally.)


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

krandall said:


> You have plenty of time, girl! I didn't have my first until I was 36. That wasn't the plan... he was a 10 year project. But that's the way it worked out. I had my younger one at 38. Then we quit before they outnumbered us.


Outnumbered ... LOL!

I had mine later too (about 32 and 35). I always joke that we stopped when I had one for each hand. That is not so important now that they are older and look - most of the time  - before running into the street.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> Then we quit before they outnumbered us.


haha this is one of my favorite funny arguments against having more than 2 kids, aside from my main and actual reason which is that I refuse to contribute to population growth on a planet that already has more people than it can handle!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh a big congratulations to you on getting a very cute hav. I love her marking 0 that black/grey spot around one eye. She is a doll ^_^

Kat


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

THREE MORE DAYS!!!!!!!

I am starting to get SO excited. Tim said he was sick to his stomach thinking about it last night - he gets nervous about every change in life, lol.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! Lol poor Tim. At least on the upside its not a suprise to him


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Outnumbered ... LOL!
> 
> I had mine later too (about 32 and 35). I always joke that we stopped when I had one for each hand. That is not so important now that they are older and look - most of the time  - before running into the street.


It matters again when you're in the middle of paying for college!!!:Cry:


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL Karen - too true! Hopefully we will only have one or two years overlap when they are both attending college. My daughter will have a three year head start. Hey - maybe I can convince my son to travel Europe cheaply to find himself before heading off to college


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

krandall said:


> It matters again when you're in the middle of paying for college!!!:Cry:


LOL parents pay for college? No way! Tim and I are getting the short end of the stick, then...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG ... it's tomorrow right? Can't WAIT to hear how it all goes and see pictures!! Good luck


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm getting confused,is it today or tomorrow?!especially as we are 5 hours ahead of you!GOOD LUCK:dance:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

The original post said May 27th so that's today! Where are you Natalie? We're dying to hear!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stella is home!!! We picked her up on Thursday, drove 6 hours home, spent yesterday getting settled, I promise photos later tonight


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats natalie. looking forward to the new pics of your little ones together.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Stella baby girl!:hug:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little girl! Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures of she and Roscoe getting acquainted!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Pictures we all have a hard time waiting!!!!! Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling and I feel we have been very patient....now cough up those unbearably cute puppy photos!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Natalie,is Talkative Roscoe,on YouTube,your Roscoe?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations - Stella is very cute and I love her little marking on her eye! Looking forward to hearing how your journey with Stella unfolds.


----------

